# Tourista to Restista Visa



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings All.

Can anyone recommend a good person to help us get our Tourista visas changed to Rentista (former FM3) in the Chapala/Ajijic area?

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's easy. The new system begins online, in Spanish. So, unless you are fluent, I suggest that you go to the Novidades store in San Antonio Tlayacapan, near Mario's Restaurant, just off the square. Inside, you will ask for Maria Elena. She'll take your FMM, passport, proof of residence (deed, tax bill, lease, rental receipt, phone or CFE bill, etc.) and bank statements for the last three months. With those, she'll do the online portion and the letter of intent, etc., for about 100 pesos each. You'll pick them up the next day, take the bank form to any bank to make the payment indicated, get two copies of that receipt and take the entire package to INM offices in the federal building in Guadalajara, 4th floor. Take a number and you'll see it appear when it is your turn to present documents. I suggest that you get there by 9AM. When your documents are accepted, you'll be given a receipt with a website and password specific to your application. You can trace the progress and then return to pick up your new visa. You have two choices: no inmigrante or inmigrante. The latter is if you ever wish to become inmigrado or naturalized. It will cost more, but after five years you could no longer have to deal with INM, be free to work, etc.


----------

